# Need help deciding



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't know where to post this so since I am doing oil painting I will post it here. 

I need help deciding on the background of the big canvas I'm going to start on today. I want to redo the big lily painting I did only change the color scheme on it. Instead of a orange/red/yellow/white lily I'm thinking violet/rose red/pink/white lily and instead of a pure black background I would use the background that is posted in this picture. Yes it is a very crappie picture but you can get the idea. This btw is a small painting I'm working on that I started yesterday. Please hold any critique on it until I finish it.

I'm nervous about starting the big canvas....yeah I know it's silly. It's kind of an excited nervous not as much a scared nervous. I just want it to come out really good to justify spending so much money on a big canvas.

This is the colors scheme I'm thinking about using:


Spoiler














This is the picture I plan to paint with that color scheme.


Spoiler














So what do you vote, plan black or the dark magenta with a boarder. Or maybe the dark magenta without a boarder. Or maybe the black with a border? :vs_worry:


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

The background color works beautifully I think. What does not work well is the border. The flower blends too much with it and the tips are washed out. 

I love the burgundy color (which is what it looks like to me). Burgundy is a favorite color of mine so honestly I wouldn't change a thing with regard to color choices other than maybe do a dark dark blue for the border? I personally would not get rid of the border as the flower overlapping it adds visual interest and a lot of that would be lost if you used only the background. 

As far as the new painting - I think I want to see it before I reserve judgment. For me burgundy, dark navy blue and forest green colors are perfection. I actually chose them for my wedding colors. Accents with lighter pinks and greens makes it pop. So choosing the lighter coloration on the lily with the darker complementing background would be lovely. 

The composition and technique so far is stunning.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I have made a decision and am going to follow through on it. 

I'll post the picture I am working on when it's finished. Please reserve any critique on the painting until then. 

For the big one that I'm about to start I'm going to go with the burgundy and a boarder. The flower will not be over lapping but some leaves will so the light color boarder will not be an issue.


----------

